# MKV ruckelt - Wie optimieren?



## Flo6sic6 (7. Januar 2009)

Guten Abend,

in der Sufu habe ich nichts gefunden zu dem Thema. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen. 

Bei mir ruckeln die MKVs (1080p), (teilweise) bei schnellen Szenen, was mich tierisch nervt. Momentan spiele ich diese ab mit dem aktuellsten VLC.

Mein System: Q8200, Ati 4870 1Gb, 4gb arbeitsspeicher. 

Mit welchen Programmen kann ich dieses Ruckeln wegbekommen? Ist der VLC zu diesem Zweck eher supoptimal?

Vielen Dank schon mal, Florian


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. Januar 2009)

Der VLC ist für diesen zweck sogar richtig schlecht...

Google mal nach CCCP Project, lad dir das Codecpack runter und nutz den Zoom Player.


----------



## Flo6sic6 (8. Januar 2009)

Perfekt, so einfach gehts. 

...wenn manns weiß.

vielen dank


----------



## lemur (6. November 2009)

hallo 
ich nehme den KMPlayer ist auch OK


----------

